# Laika Kreos (Advice)



## caldyman (Nov 22, 2005)

Anybody have any comments good or bad on the 2001 model of the Laika Kreos Motorhome. 

Considering purchasing one secondhand , but the prices are very high.
Seen a 2001 model with 38000 miles going for £29000.00

Are these motorhomes OK ,for this money it will be a big investment for us , do they have a good residual value ?.
Any known problem areas i should be looking for. 

Any comments , advice would be most grateful.

Thanks

John


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Caldyman,
we have a 2006 3010 Kreos and can recommend it highly. We have just returned from a 3 week spell in France covering 2100 miles and had absolutely no issues with TincanX. We returned 25.8 MPG on a new 2.8 Ducato which I gather is satisfactory. Living space is definitely for 2 with occasional visitors and we have not tried to use the lounge as a sleeping area. We did manage to find a test in September 2005 Motor Caravan of our model and a search of archives may produce a similar result for you. I really have no feel for residual values but think that 29000 of your funny pound things seems a lot for a 5 year old, an X range Laika would not cost much more than that new, maybe €6500 of our Euros extra.Best of luck in your quest

Noel


----------

